# 2 white homers in Redondo Beach, CA need homes



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

We're running a special two-fer on white homing pigeons in Redondo Beach.  


Another 911 Pigeon Alert case. 
Two homers showed up at an apt. patio -- one is banded, the other is a "friend". The finder states that the club has not returned phone calls or attempted to contact him. They (the finders) have to leave the apt. in a couple of weeks and want to make sure the birds will be safe and in a new home by then. 

Seems like we're needing homes for lots of pigeons recently.  


Please pm me if you can help. 
Thanks, Mary


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

I am willing to take in whites. Are there any photos of the birds? Are they healthy?

Thanks!

Luis


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Luis,
Thanks for asking. Yes, they are healthy, and I'll see if we can get photos of the birds. 
They're out in CA -- will that pose a problem for you? I haven't asked if the finders would be willing to ship, but they've been caring for these birds for almost 2 weeks and certainly want to make sure they are happily rehomed.

I'll be on later tonight to let you know about photos.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Our member, Holly, is trying to arrange to adopt these birds today. Holly is in So Cal and able to go get the birds today. I've given Holly the contact information for the couple with the two white birds. I'm not trying to stop anyone else from adopting these two, but things need to happen fairly quickly, so I'm hoping it works out for Holly to get the birds today.

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

That sounds good. If Holly can't I can always send box and shipping.

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LuisO said:


> That sounds good. If Holly can't I can always send box and shipping.
> 
> Luis


Thanks, Luis. Hopefully Holly will give us a good news update later today.

Terry


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*Just an update*

As soon as I know more I will let you know. I've been in touch with the finders of the birds but they're not at home. Maybe tonight???? If the birds are there.
Thanks!
Holly


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Heard it through the grapevine, . . . . .*

I hear Holly has some new little friends -- Homer and Marge! Fantastic.

Luis, I really appreciate your offer to help with these birds. People like you are the reason I stay here. I'm sure we'll find a few that will be perfect for you


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*Yes, Homer & Marge*

They are here! Question though. I'm new in the pigeon field and what I seem to have is a "homer" and a "racer". The one with the band is 1/2 the size of it's friend and the bird I have. Is that correct.....a racer is much smaller? So far my bird likes the homer but not the racer so much. It makes me sad to think my bird is stealing the mate/friend of the other. I will have to see what happens in the next few days. I hope they work it out. I was thinking that one more bird might help or should I try to place the "racer"? Any suggestions? 
And thank you all soooo much for your help! I'm glad I found "Pigeon-Talk"!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I'm not a pigeon "counsolor" but I'm sure Terry can help answer that question. I'll bet she'll be happy to arrange a suitable partner for the racer, then you'll have a foursome for bridge (or whatever  ).

Thanks for responding so fast to these folks. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A homer and a racer are the same breed of pigeon. Can you post some pictures, Holly? Are you sure that you don't have a homer and a roller? Roller pigeons are very small compared to racers/homers. If you could also post all the letters and numbers from the band, then we can probably figure this out in short order. Thank you so very, very much for going above and beyond today to get these birds. Your efforts are truly appreciated!

Whether you get one more or place one is fine .. that can be figured out in the next few days.

Terry


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*Lol*

Sorry, I just had to laugh. Now what is a "roller"? I have so much to learn. I will post some pics here along with the number tomorrow. Thanks ya all!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

hollyannkelly said:


> Sorry, I just had to laugh. Now what is a "roller"? I have so much to learn. I will post some pics here along with the number tomorrow. Thanks ya all!!


Roller pigeons turn somersaults in the air while flying. They have little to none homing ability and fly in groups called kits. I'd be willing to bet that your pint sized pijjie is a Roller .. the band info and pics will tell the tale  Doesn't matter what they are .. they got rescued, and that's the important part .. the rest we can deal with later. Thank you, Holly, for the SUPREME effort today on behalf of these two pigeons.

Terry


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*OK, photos & ID*

Here are some pics of them all. A bit hard to tell the sized difference and sorry, some are blurry. All the band says is......ANTELOPE VALLEY ROTARY CLUB 661-723-3140 and from what Paul & Chip told me the number is disconnected or the owner's number is disconnected but how would they know the owner if their's no "bird" ID#? Anywho, they all seem happy enough this morning. Off to work.


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*another photo*

I have a new computer and I can't seem to figure out how to make my photos smaller. I can have my husband help me tonight. I seem to have 3 different types of birds. The larger of the new birds has feathers on his feet, black on his beak and the top of his pupil is light in color. This is so much fun, I didn't know how many pigeon types there are. I'm late for work....gotta go.
Holly


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Holly,
As the number is either disconnected or changed hands, there is no way to successfully track the previous owner -- I pm'ed Terry the info I had. It's my guess that the banded bird was used in a white bird release and never made it home. I don't think it was lack of trying on P & C's part to get the birds home. Anywhooo, they're your babies now  
It will be fun to see their pictures.


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pictures of my friends*

I was in a rush this morning and only took a few. The cage (an older pic) now has plywood going up the bottom half and soon I will add boxes. The photo of the 3 the one on the left in the "roller", I guess. Middle is the "male", I'm guessing, not sure the type. The one on the right is my original "female", I'm guessing, homer, I think. Did ya get all that? The pic of the 2 the taller is the "male". Seem to all be happy and healthy. Thank you all for all your help!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are beautiful!!

Great "home" picture too!  

LOVE the middle picture...seems like they are saying, "You want to take a picture of US??"

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute.
A few more and you will have a nice sized flock.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds and setup, Holly! I can't tell from the pics if the one is a roller or not  Please send us more pics when you can .. we'll figure it out! 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too cute! That 2nd picture is a classic  It makes me smile because of the way the birds are looking  

Congratulations and many thanks for giving them such a lovely home.


----------

